
Mozilla Gives a Security Pass to the People It Shouldn't - cellover
http://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-gives-a-security-pass-to-the-people-it-shouldn-t-500986.shtml
======
rewqfdsa
I wonder whether there's a connection between cowardice in the face of SJWs
and cowardice in the face of everything else.

